# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Official hurricane Irene thread

## VoluntaryAmerican

Hello everyone. I'm from Cape May County New Jersey--suppose to evacuate tomorrow morning, but sticking it out.

Where are you from on the coast? How you are preparing?

I might not have internet or electricity starting around Saturday at 2pm., but you can bet your ass I won't be waving white flags up at the Government goons in their helicopters.

-Vol

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

My county is going to be directly under the eye of the storm :S

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> My county is going to be directly under the eye of the storm :S


Looks that way for us aswell, I'm about 15 miles inland from the coast, but the river near me is worrying--flood wise.

Where are you located?

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

Idk what to think  MSM is getting pretty crazy up here in Upstate NY.  They were dumping buckets of water on a weatherman and talking about building arcs.  What a circus.

----------


## TexMac

Where are you in upstate?  We're in CT right now, but are going to our house in the Fingerlakes this weekend.

ETA: I don't think coastal CT where we are will be too bad.  Long Island will probably have a lot of flooding.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> Idk what to think  MSM is getting pretty crazy up here in Upstate NY.  They were dumping buckets of water on a weatherman and talking about building arcs.  What a circus.


Better safe than sorry. The only alternative is hoping FEMA assists you--no thanks.

----------


## TER

Just came back from LBI (mandatory evacuation by tomorrow).  Beautiful place to visit, but don't want to be there during a hurricane!

----------


## smithtg

50 million without power.  You fill in the rest of the story.  Not pretty.  Have food.  Have water.  Have a gun.   Hope you are effing swimming out of your house and hope you have  roof for the 10 inches of rain.   Be prepared to sweat, dodge trees, and help your neighbor.

----------


## bluesc

I hope everyone who is anywhere near this thing comes out ok.

Thoughts and prayers are with ya.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> 50 million without power.  You fill in the rest of the story.  Not pretty.  Have food.  Have water.  Have a gun.   Hope you are effing swimming out of your house and hope you have  roof for the 10 inches of rain.   Be prepared to sweat, dodge trees, and help your neighbor.


No trees that can hit the house, live on a hill. Pretty much set

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I am in NJ, by NYC.  NJ is already in a state of emergency.  We're expecting my house to flood - unfortunate, but we will pump it as quickly as we can.

I have a house in the Outer Banks, NC (Cape Hatteras), where it's a mandatory evac.  We have no idea what's going to happen with our house there, but I am expecting to take a trek down there next week, early (residents have a pass to get onto the island ASAP) with my parents to survey the damage.

I am on stand-by as well from the American RC, and it's almost definite I will deployed (unless the situation is dire at my NC house).  They told me I can be deployed anywhere from South Carolina to Maine.  We'll see.  I know all RC offices by me (NYC included) have stocked up on supplies.

----------


## PreDeadMan

I live on long island in Lindenhurst I don't know what the hell to expect I hope the storm isn't to bad I do like storms but..... nothing extremely bad of course lol side note my band has our first gig this sunday oh boy that should be fun

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> Where are you in upstate?  We're in CT right now, but are going to our house in the Fingerlakes this weekend.
> 
> ETA:* I don't think coastal CT where we are will be too bad.*  Long Island will probably have a lot of flooding.


better to be prepared

----------


## libertybrewcity

i have a flight tomorrow to DC :/

----------


## TexasJake

I was in hurricane Ike. We were out of power for two weeks and water was out for a week and a half - and that was 80 miles from the coast. Getting gas was damn near impossible the first week and trees were down everywhere. If you are going to hang out, I recommend getting as much water, food, and gas as possible. Good luck and be safe!

----------


## TexMac

> better to be prepared


True, I think we're bailing out of here Sat morning and heading inland.

----------


## Feelgood

I am in Florida, and at one point the cone completely covered our state. I was quite happy the next day when I awoke, and saw it had turned so much northward. Hopefully those that do have to deal with this storm will be alright. I am just thankful we didnt have to.

----------


## smithtg

> No trees that can hit the house, live on a hill. Pretty much set


oh by the way, that electric line that feeds your house, someone 10 miles away has a huge tree that has never been trimmed back and it took out the feed to the line that feeds your house.. guess what. no electric for you

got a generator?  got 50 gallons of gas to last the week?

----------


## smithtg

ike man here, these people have no clue.  and IKe was not a cat3

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> oh by the way, that electric line that feeds your house, someone 10 miles away has a huge tree that has never been trimmed back and it took out the feed to the line that feeds your house.. guess what. no electric for you
> 
> *got a generator?* * got 50 gallons of gas to last the week?*


yes.

----------


## growburn13

> 50 million without power.  You fill in the rest of the story.  Not pretty.  Have food.  Have water.  *Have a gun.*   Hope you are effing swimming out of your house and hope you have  roof for the 10 inches of rain.   Be prepared to sweat, dodge trees, and help your neighbor.


Prepare for possible mass weapon confiscation from both local, federal and contract mercenaries if sh!t hits the fan. Aside from that, prepare to be as bored and uncomfortable as humanly imaginable. Regardless though, help your neighbor and don't take anything/anyone for granted.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Fill bath tubs with water. Eat the stuff in your freezer now in case the power goes out. 
We have a typhoon coming in here, too. I was hoping to get a couple of days off work mid-week; but now the thing is slowing down and will probably hit on the weekend...typical Okinawa typhoon. 
If you have dogs, get something for them to "go" on in case it's too nasty outside. Here, I have buildings close to two sides of me and my dogs can go out during a typhoon and not even get wet! Also, notice the position of the storm relative to your house, and which way the wind blows. This will help know the leeward side of the house if you want to walk your dogs. With "horizontal rain", you can actually have relative calm and dry on one side of the house during these things. I've even been SCUBA diving during the approach of a typhoon, since the wind was coming from the east. The beach on the west side of the island had nice rolling swells, maybe 2 feet high at the most.
Here, we get towels ready for the side of the house getting the wind and put them around the bottoms of the windows to prevent the rain hitting them to well up inside and ruin the window sills. When the wind shifts as the storm moves on, you can wring them out and switch them to another side of the house.
Winds are oftyen strongest on the NNW side of the storm. Most rain is carried on the south and southwest sides of the storm. 
You can draw a little diagram of a typhoon, with wind directions, and place it on a map to see which way the wind will be blowing at a particular time. (for some reason, I'm laughing about one of these with nhliberty.org written on it). If you end up in the eye, be aware that when the opposite side of the eyewall hits, it hits hard. So don't go on any long hikes/trips while in the eye.
That's what I can think of right now. Got to go to a meeting. Stay safe. Go somewhere safe now if your house isn't built to withstand the water or wind. Houses around here are made to take this kind of abuse; houses in the states are not.

----------


## TexMac

Check out the map in this story.  This sucker is HUGE!

http://www.weather.com/weather/hurri...ats_2011-08-23

----------


## donnay

I am in NH, and I think people should not let their guard down.  It is better to be prepared.  If nothing happens you are ahead of the game.

I pray those in the path of this hurricane fare well.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> I live on long island in Lindenhurst I don't know what the hell to expect I hope the storm isn't to bad I do like storms but..... nothing extremely bad of course lol side note my band has our first gig this sunday oh boy that should be fun


Crazy.
Im on Long Island as well, further east though, and my band has its first show in ~9 years on Sun as well. 
In Oakdale of all places.

----------


## Pennsylvania

I guess I'm a goner, I haven't done squat to prepare.

----------


## TexMac

You guys, LI is going to get hit hard.  Be careful.

----------


## TexMac

Nat'l weather service for our area:




> .. STORM SURGE AND STORM TIDE...   									 								 							 								 									 									 										IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE THE EXACT HEIGHTS OF COMBINED  									 								 							 								 									 									 										STORM SURGE AND TIDE WATERS FOR SPECIFIC LOCATIONS WITHIN THE  									 								 							 								 									 									 										FORECAST AREA TO BE CAUSED BY HURRICANE IRENE. MUCH DEPENDS ON THE  									 								 							 								 									 									 										PRECISE SIZE... INTENSITY AND TRACK OF THE SYSTEM AS IT APPROACHES  									 								 							 								 									 									 										THE COAST.  									 								 							 								 									 											 									 									 								 							 								 									 									 										BASED ON THE FORECAST TRACK OF IRENE THERE IS POTENTIAL FOR  									 								 							 								 									 									 										SEVERAL FEET OF SURGE... *PARTICULARLY IN WESTERN LONG ISLAND  									 								 							 								 									 									 										SOUND*... *NEW YORK HARBOR... AND THE BACK SHORE BAYS OF LONG ISLAND  									 								 							 								 									 									 										AND NEW YORK CITY.* THESE TIDAL CONDITIONS WOULD BE EXACERBATED BY  									 								 							 								 									 									 										BATTERING SURF.  									 								 							 								 									 										
> 
> 	 									 									 								 							 								 									 									 										... WINDS...   									 								 							 								 									 									 										AS HURRICANE IRENE MOVES CLOSER... THE THREAT FOR SUSTAINED HIGH  									 								 							 								 									 									 										WINDS IS LIKELY TO INCREASE. THE LATEST FORECAST IS FOR STRONG  									 								 							 								 									 									 										TROPICAL STORM FORCE TO HURRICANE FORCE WINDS FROM SUNDAY MORNING  									 								 							 								 									 									 										TO EARLY SUNDAY EVENING. TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS ARE CURRENTLY  									 								 							 								 									 									 										FORECAST TO BEGIN AFFECTING THE AREA SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER  									 								 							 								 									 									 										MIDNIGHT. A GENERAL CONCERN SHOULD BE FOR THE POSSIBILITY OF AT  									 								 							 								 									 									 										LEAST DAMAGING WINDS SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE AREA.  									 								 							 								 									 										
> 	 									 									 								 							 								 									 									 										... INLAND FLOODING...   									 								 							 								 									 									 										A FLOOD WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR THE ENTIRE AREA. SEE LATEST  									 								 							 								 									 									 										FORECAST FOR LATEST INFORMATION. LISTEN FOR POSSIBLE FLOOD  									 								 							 								 									 									 										WARNINGS FOR YOUR LOCATION... AND BE READY TO ACT IF FLOODING  									 								 							 								 									 									 										RAINS OCCUR.

----------


## TexMac

I'm afraid Irene might drive a big storm surge right up the LI Sound.  We are about 3 blocks from the coast, here.

----------


## acptulsa

Good luck, guys.  Hopefully Gunny will be able to give an early report--and a favorable one.  You folks are about to find out why I say a hurricane is like a whole army come to town while a tornado is like a guy with a knife--if you're not directly in its path, you're fine.

Ever feel like God decided to unleash some well-deserved wrath on Washington, and you got in the way?  You might by Monday...

----------


## Todd

They are probably going to activate VA National Guard for duty, so I may be heading that way soon.

----------


## brandon

I could use some opinions on this - I'm supposed to go to an old friends wedding in Baltimore tomorrow night. That's about a 2hour drive for me. Should I just suck it up and drive through the storm, or should I stay home and just send a gift?

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> I could use some opinions on this - I'm supposed to go to an old friends wedding in Baltimore tomorrow night. That's about a 2hour drive for me. Should I just suck it up and drive through the storm, or should I stay home and just send a gift?


Id just stay home man, but thats me. Probably safe but Im of the opinion that dumb things tend to happen... and often - so its best to err on the side of caution.
Also, that rhymes.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I could use some opinions on this - I'm supposed to go to an old friends wedding in Baltimore tomorrow night. That's about a 2hour drive for me. Should I just suck it up and drive through the storm, or should I stay home and just send a gift?


I'd play it by ear, but the wedding is Sat night and the hurricane isn't supposed to hit Maryland till 8am on Sunday.  If it's not early, you should be fine.

Those guys are going to have a honeymoon to remember! lol!

-t

----------


## flightlesskiwi

good news:  


> With its eyewall collapsed and just 24 more hours over water before landfall, it is unlikely Irene will have time to build a new eyewall and intensify.


and 


> don't think Irene is going to do a lot of wind damage to the mid-Atlantic states, since the eye of the storm will be just offshore, and the I-95 corridor from Virginia to New Jersey will be on the weak (left) side of the hurricane


bad news:  


> Irene likely to bring destructive fresh water flooding
> In addition to storm surge, flash flooding and river flooding from Irene's torrential rains are the main threats. The hurricane is expected to bring rains in excess of 8" to a 100-mile-wide swath from Eastern North Carolina northwards along the coast, through New York City. The danger of fresh water flooding is greatest in northern New Jersey, Southeast Pennsylvania, and Southeast New York, where the soils are saturated from heavy August rains that were among the heaviest on record. New Jersey has had its 6th wettest August on record, with most of that rain falling in the past two weeks. Expect major river flooding throughout New Jersey the Delmarva Peninsula, and regions near New York City, as Irene's rains run off the saturated soils directly into the rivers. In general, the heaviest rains will fall along the west side of the hurricane's track, and the greatest wind damage will occur on the east side. I don't think flooding from heavy rains will be a huge concern in North Carolina, which is under moderate to severe drought. Irene's rains are likely to do some good in Southeast Virginia, where a fire triggered by lightning from a thunderstorm on August 4 sparked a fire in the Dismal Swamp that is burning out of control. Right now, it does not appear that tornadoes will be a major concern, but there will probably be a few weak tornadoes. Hurricane Bob of 1991, the last hurricane to affect New England, spawned six tornadoes, most of them weak F-0 and F-1 twisters.


http://www.wunderground.com/blog/Jef...?entrynum=1902

----------


## TexMac

Thanks for posting that wunderground link, I had forgotten about that blog.  Good stuff.

----------


## donnay

A dear friend of mine, her mother-in-law was in Maryland visiting and old friend before the earthquake hit, when word of Irene was reported chugging up the eastern seaboard, she and her friend tried to leave the Delmarva Peninsula on Wednesday morning and were told by the "officials" they could not leave, all bridges were shut down due to the earthquake, so in essence they are sitting ducks.

----------


## pacelli

We're here in eastern north carolina, about 100 miles from the coast.  Family who lived on the outer banks, in direct path of the hurricane, is already at our house.  

Its very cloudy here right now. Huge fluffy, dark clouds.  They are already saying that power outages will not be immediately repaired. 

We're prepared and have been prepared for extended power outages.

The storm is now 278 miles South of Atlantic Beach, NC.  The rain will begin in a couple of hours, and they are saying that it will be the worst on saturday.  90mph winds.  It'll take 12 hours for the hurricane to move past North Carolina because it will be moving slowly. 


Incidentally look at what Walter Jones sent via email (i live in his district):




> Dear Friend,
> 
> With Hurricane Irene predicted to make landfall in Eastern North Carolina within the next 24 hours, I would like to pass along some information to make sure you and your family are prepared and safe during this Category 2 hurricane.    
> North Carolina State Emergency Response Team is urging coastal residents to be prepared for their personal safety and survival.   By making a plan and knowing what actions you should take, the effects of a hurricane disaster can be greatly reduced. 
> Residents in the affected areas are advised to:
> 1. Collect supplies that are already in the home. 
> If you do not yet have an emergency kit ready, gather enough bottled water, non-perishable food, prescription medicines, extra clothing and essential items for babies, elderly or disabled people for three to seven days. Also include in your kit cash, important documents, flashlight, extra batteries and a battery-powered radio.   
> 2.  Ready the house for evacuation.  
> Unplug small appliances in case of a power surge.  Close all windows.  Some shelters allow domestic pets, so stay tuned to local media for a list of designated pet shelters. Remember to bring supplies and vaccination records for your pets. Or, make arrangements to board pets at a kennel or keep them with a friend.  Lock up the house after emergency supplies, pets and family members are removed.
> ...

----------


## TER

> Thanks for posting that wunderground link, I had forgotten about that blog.  Good stuff.


Great blog!  According to the site, the eye is collapsing and the storm is weakening, likely a Cat 2 by landfall in Carolinas/Virgina and Cat 1 by landfall in New England.  Apparently, the biggest threats due to the sheer size of the storm will be the storm surges along the coast (which will be the equivalent to Cat 4 surges) causing major flooding.

----------


## libertybrewcity

so far my flight to DC hasn't been cancelled. I don't think things will reach Virginia until sat night or sun

----------


## Zarn Solen

I'm going down to South Carolina for (a much needed) vacation, tomorrow. Looks like I dodged a bullet. I'm driving down from South NJ/ Philly metro.

----------


## Cowlesy

Mandatory evacuations now in NYC for the coastal residents.

www.nyc.gov

No bus/subway after 12pm tomorrow.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

I'm glad people on this topic are taking this storm seriously. I don't like when people predict the next apocalypse on the basis of a hurricane, but I equally dislike people who automatically assume that there is nothing to worry about because things are overly sensationalized.  It's good to find a 'happy medium' of concern.

Stay safe, everyone!  I'm in AL now so I'm no longer in the path of the storm, which is sort of disappointing because I love hurricanes... weird, I know!

----------


## Vessol

I live in New Bern, Eastern NC. Going to batten down the hatches and ride out the storm, lucky that I just moved into a brick house instead of my old mobile home. We're expecting 100mph wind and the eye of the storm right as it makes landfall where I live.

I already have a 2 month supply of food before the storm was even announced. Bought some extra water, canned food, and toilet paper last night.

----------


## Zarn Solen

If the storm passes over, when I'm driving down to SC, it's probably best to pull over to the nearest hotel and wait. I don't seen any better option.

----------


## TexMac

Mandatory evacuations in NYC:




> Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg ordered a mandatory evacuation -- something  the city had never done before, he said -- of coastal areas in Brooklyn,  Queens and Staten Island, along with Battery Park City and the  financial district in Lower Manhattan and Governors Island.        
>  You only have to look at the weather maps to understand how big this  storm is and how unique it is, the mayor said at a news conference,  and its heading basically for us.

----------


## JTforRP

> I live in New Bern, Eastern NC. Going to batten down the hatches and ride out the storm, lucky that I just moved into a brick house instead of my old mobile home. We're expecting 100mph wind and the eye of the storm right as it makes landfall where I live.
> 
> I already have a 2 month supply of food before the storm was even announced. Bought some extra water, canned food, and toilet paper last night.


Hello from Jacksonville 

We're on the 3rd floor of a pretty solid brick apartment so I think we are ok in terms of personal safety. Expecting to be without power though.

----------


## TexMac

Are you guys on high ground?  The surge is going to be fierce.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm guessing the worst we'll get here in the Charlotte area is some strong winds and rain, which would actually be a refreshing change of pace in an otherwise sunny and sweltering week.

----------


## Vessol

I live a few miles inland from the Neuss River, not too worried about surges. Flooding though is gonna suck.




> Hello from Jacksonville 
> 
> We're on the 3rd floor of a pretty solid brick apartment so I think we are ok in terms of personal safety. Expecting to be without power though.


Yeah I'm expecting to have no power for at least 2 days, but I'm prepared for not having it for a couple weeks.

----------


## Zarn Solen

> I'm guessing the worst we'll get here in the Charlotte area is some strong winds and rain, which would actually be a refreshing change of pace in an otherwise sunny and sweltering week.


If the land is dry, it could be a problem. Have you had much rain at all, lately?

----------


## devil21

Wind has kicked up a bit but fortunately the outer bands of the cane are just missing western NC.  My father lives in the Outer Banks and has already gotten out of there.  A lot of uncertainty about how this storm is going to play out.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Nice site with great visuals:

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/i...animation=true

Heres to hoping it fizzles into not much more than a strong storm here on LI, but who knows... the only thing more unpredictable, dynamic and volatile than weather is politics.

----------


## malkusm

> I'm glad people on this topic are taking this storm seriously. I don't like when people predict the next apocalypse on the basis of a hurricane, but I equally dislike people who automatically assume that there is nothing to worry about because things are overly sensationalized.  It's good to find a 'happy medium' of concern.


I'm one of those people. If you own property, you can expect some damage due to flooding or wind, but if you're like most of the people in NYC and don't own anything and live in a second-floor (or higher) apartment, then just get some popcorn and enjoy the sights and sounds. People up here are freaking out and when I say that it's not going to be so bad, they reference Hurricane Katrina. As if Hurricane Katrina wasn't a Category 4 hurricane that struck a city that was below sea level and relied on levees.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> A dear friend of mine, her mother-in-law was in Maryland visiting and old friend before the earthquake hit, when word of Irene was reported chugging up the eastern seaboard, she and her friend tried to leave the Delmarva Peninsula on Wednesday morning and were told by the "officials" they could not leave, all bridges were shut down due to the earthquake, so in essence they are sitting ducks.


I live on the Eastern Shore (Delmarva Peninsula) and I can say for a fact that all the main bridges are open. The one going from the Eastern Shore of Virginia to mainland Virginia may be closed at this point and if not yet will likely be closed soon. The Bay Bridge on Route 50 is still open and was immediately after the earthquake as well so I don't know what official game them this information but they heard wrong. If you can contact them I would suggest you advise them to get off the shore as soon as possible. While I don't expect a total disaster the Shore is also not the best place to be with a Hurricane coming up the coast.

As for the theme of the thread. My town and most area towns have declared a state of emergency and are in various phases of evacuation orders. I fully expect flooding here and some downed trees and power lines. I don't think that it will be as bad as the media is hyping it up to be.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I'm one of those people. If you own property, you can expect some damage due to flooding or wind, but if you're like most of the people in NYC and don't own anything and live in a second-floor (or higher) apartment, then just get some popcorn and enjoy the sights and sounds. People up here are freaking out and when I say that it's not going to be so bad, they reference Hurricane Katrina. As if Hurricane Katrina wasn't a Category 4 hurricane that struck a city that was below sea level and relied on levees.


Cat 5.  and Katrina was bad because the majority of people weren't prepared to take care of themselves.

----------


## mikef

> I'm one of those people. If you own property, you can expect some damage due to flooding or wind, but if you're like most of the people in NYC and don't own anything and live in a second-floor (or higher) apartment, then just get some popcorn and enjoy the sights and sounds. People up here are freaking out and when I say that it's not going to be so bad, they reference Hurricane Katrina. As if Hurricane Katrina wasn't a Category 4 hurricane that struck a city that was below sea level and relied on levees.


Yeah, the media always makes every major hurricane sound like the end of the world. I don't think there is much to be worried about assuming you stay inside and are not in the evac zones. It was a good call for them to shut down the subways though. Parts of the system have flooded before from more run of the mill thunderstorms and they would undoubtedly become a mess with a hurricane.

----------


## Neomatrix

Trying to find some fellow liberty people to go with me to hold Ron Paul signs behind Weather channel guy when he does live shots from beach.  Anybody else in Hampton Roads wanna go?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> Trying to find some fellow liberty people to go with me to hold Ron Paul signs behind Weather channel guy when he does live shots from beach.  Anybody else in Hampton Roads wanna go?


I am close but not close enough to actually participate in this... but... +rep for the awesome idea.

Can you make one that says: "the winds of change are blowing... Ron Paul 2012" or "A real storm is coming.... Ron Paul 2012".

----------


## Neomatrix

you could record it for me. From the weather channel

----------


## devil21

The storm is already weakening and will be a tropical storm before any major damage occurs.  Suddenly it looks like a media inspired frenzy over a big nothing.  Stay safe all....but I think this whole thing will end up being a "disappointment" of a storm.

----------


## sluggo

I'm in Wilmington, NC. Power is coming on and off. Rain is steady and hard. Wind is picking up.

Heard on the radio that trees are starting to fall and water is hitting some of the houses at the beach.

The main part of the storm isn't here yet. That's still about 4-5 hours away.

----------


## sluggo

Lifeguard towers on Wrightsville beach are close to being underwater.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/Jef...s/article.html




> While this damage potential should steadily decline as Irene moves northwards and weakens, we can still expect a storm surge one full Saffir-Simpson Category higher than Irene's winds when it impacts the coast. Since tides are at their highest levels of the month this weekend due to the new moon, storm surge flooding will be at a maximum during the high tidal cycles that will occur at 8 pm Saturday night and 8 am Sunday morning. Wherever Irene happens to be at those times, the storm surge damage potential will be maximized. I continue to give a 20% chance that a 3 - 4 foot storm surge high enough to over-top the Manhattan flood walls and swamp the New York City subway system will occur on Sunday. The latest 11 am probabilistic storm surge map from NHC shows a 20 - 30% chance of a storm surge in excess of 3 feet in New York Harbor (Figure 4.) Keep in mind that these maps are calculated for normal tide level, and this weekend's high tides will be nearly 1 foot above normal.

----------


## klamath

> The storm is already weakening and will be a tropical storm before any major damage occurs.  Suddenly it looks like a media inspired frenzy over a big nothing.  Stay safe all....but I think this whole thing will end up being a "disappointment" of a storm.


Don't do an Easycougar post....




> humidity dropped to 22% here in Joplin, don't see these storms making much of an impact here...bummer


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3208906

----------


## sluggo

Yeah. the storm surge might end up being pretty nasty.

You guys near the Outer Banks, Va Beach, and Delmarva be careful.

----------


## TexMac

> I'm in Wilmington, NC. Power is coming on and off. Rain is steady and hard. Wind is picking up.
> 
> Heard on the radio that trees are starting to fall and water is hitting some of the houses at the beach.
> 
> The main part of the storm isn't here yet. That's still about 4-5 hours away.


The core is still 150 miles away from you!  Hope your power holds out....

----------


## sluggo

> The core is still 150 miles away from you!  Hope your power holds out....


Thanks! I got two lazy cats sleeping on the floor, and a nervous wife painting her fingernails right now.

Could be worse. lol.

----------


## TexMac

I see lots of tornado warnings all around Wilmington.

----------


## libertybrewcity

i keep getting these stupid emergency emails from my university. they are going into apocalypse mode.




> As Hurricane Irene moves north, please know that Mason has emergency procedures in place to support your safety and security.  Residence hall staff live on campus and will be here 24/7;   Residence Life and Emergency Operations staff will continue to monitor conditions through the duration of the storm.  The University is prepared to respond in the event there are significant power outages or other facility issues.
> 
> We maintain extra supplies of food and water on campus in case of emergency, but we also encourage you to exercise caution and keep your own emergency supplies such as a first aid kit, medication, flashlight, batteries, water, and non-perishable food close at hand.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> The storm is already weakening and will be a tropical storm before any major damage occurs.  Suddenly it looks like a media inspired frenzy over a big nothing.  Stay safe all....but I think this whole thing will end up being a "disappointment" of a storm.


I hope your right--but I think with flood damage alone (which seems the biggest threat at this point) and the sheer millions of people that are going to be affected, that there will be some signifigant damage.

----------


## PreDeadMan

> Crazy.
> Im on Long Island as well, further east though, and my band has its first show in ~9 years on Sun as well. 
> In Oakdale of all places.


get out of here my band is playing in Oakdale also!.... O'reillys pub there's 3 bands playing for a cancer benefit my band is Another Life are you also one of the bands lol?

----------


## RSLudlum

Here in North Charleston, SC we're getting wind gusts around 40 mph.

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

I'm about 150-200 miles inland, but I find it disturbing that New York residents are facing FORCED evacuation...

----------


## sluggo

Irene is fizzling out fast.

The first band is really nasty, the rest are weak. Hyped up tropical storm so far.

Good thing FEMA was on the scene. Lol.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> I'm about 150-200 miles inland, but I find it disturbing that New York residents are facing FORCED evacuation...


Yes of course because NYC is such a bastion of freedom before the hurricane got near it

----------


## asurfaholic

its weak. im in coastal NC. It will not be a threat to the northern parts. Had a little party out there in the rain, lots of booze and chicks getting wet.

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/i...+Bern+NC+28562

----------


## TexMac

> its weak. im in coastal NC. It will not be a threat to the northern parts. Had a little party out there in the rain, lots of booze and chicks getting wet.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/i...+Bern+NC+28562


Yeah, it's still hasn't made landfall yet, it's over a hundred miles from you.  It's headed directly for Long Island and Connecticut.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

_Just_ in case anyone needs it here...

*CURRENT (Red Cross?) Shelters Open*

*North Carolina*

BRUNSWICK COUNTY – All shelters open at 2:00pm
· North Brunswick High School – 1395 Scorpion Drive, Leland, NC 28451
· West Brunswick High School – 550 Whiteville Road, Shallotte, NC 28470 (pet-friendly shelter- dogs and cats only, owners must stay at the shelter with their animals, please bring pet’s food)
· South Brunswick High School- 280 Cougar Road, Southport, NC 28461

NEW HANOVER COUNTY – All shelters opens at 3:00pm
· Noble Middle School – 6520 Market St., Wilmington, NC 28405 (pet-friendly shelter- dogs and cats only, owners must stay at the shelter with their animals, please bring pet’s food)
· Dorothy B Johnson Elementary School – 1100 McRae St. Wilmington, NC 28401

PENDER COUNTY- All shelters open at 3:00pm
· Malpass Corner Elementary School – 4992 Malpass Corner Road, Burgaw, NC 28425
· Burgaw Middle School – 500 South Wright Street, Burgaw, NC 28425 (pet-friendly shelter- dogs and cats only, owners must stay at the shelter with their animals, please bring pet’s food)
· Topsail Elementary- 17385 US Hwy 17, Hampstead, NC 28443

COLUMBUS COUNTY – All shelters open at 6:00pm
· East Columbus High – 32 Gator Ln, Lake Waccamaw, NC 28450
· Edgewood Elementary – 317 East Calhoun Street, Whiteville, NC 28472
· Guideway Elementary – 11570 Swamp Fox Highway East, Tabor City, NC 28463

DUPLIN COUNTY* – All shelters open at 7:00pm
· Wallace Elementary School – 4266 NC 11 South, Wallace NC 28466
· BF Grady Elementary – 2627 North NC 11 & 903 Albertson, NC 28508
· James Kenan High School – 1241 NC 24 & 50 Hwy, Warsaw NC 28398

*Virginia*

    * Accomack County – 2 shelters to open at 0900 hours on Saturday, August 27. 
    * Chesapeake, City of – 4 shelters to open at 1900 Friday, August 26 (1 pet shelter).  1 medical needs shelter will open at 1600 on Friday, August 26.
    * Chincoteague – 4 shelters to open Saturday, August 27.
    * Colonial Heights – 1 shelter to open at 1000 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Franklin, City of – 1 shelter to open 1100 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Gloucester – Shelter to open 1000 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Hampton, City of – 2 shelters to open at 1900 hours on Friday, August 26. Special needs shelter to also open on Friday, August 26.
    * Isle of Wight County – 2 shelters opening at 1200 hours on Saturday, August 27.
    * James City County – Shelter operations to begin at 0800 hours on Saturday, August 27.
    * King and Queen County – 4 shelters to be opened at 0800 on Saturday, August 27
    * Lancaster County – 1 shelter to open at 0900 hours on Saturday, August 27.
    * Mathews County – Shelter to open 0800 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Middlesex County – Shelter operations to begin at 2000 hours on Friday, August 26.
    * Newport News, City of – 2 shelters to open at 0800 on Saturday, August 27 (1 pet shelter)
    * Norfolk, City of – 6 shelters to open 0600 hours Saturday, August 27.
    * Northhampton County – 1 shelter to open at 0800 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Northumberland County – Shelter operations to begin at 0800 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Poquoson, City of  - Shelter to be opened in York County.
    * Portsmouth, City of – 1 shelter to open at 1600 hours on Friday, August 26 and a second shelter to open at 0800 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Richmond County – 1 shelter to open at 0900 hours on Saturday, August 27.
    * Southampton County – 1 shelter to be opened at 1900 on Friday, August 26.
    * Suffolk, City of – 3 shelters opening at 2000 hours on Friday, August 26.
    * Surry County – 1 shelter to be opened at 0800 on Friday, August 26.
    * Sussex County – 1 shelter to open at 1800 hours on Friday, August 26.
    * Virginia Beach, City of – 4 shelters opening at 2000 hours on Friday, August 26 and 2 additional shelters to open at 0800 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Westmoreland County – 2 shelters to open at 0800 on Saturday, August 27.
    * Williamsburg, City of – 1 shelter to open Saturday, August 27.
    * York County – 1 shelter opened on Friday, August 26.

*Maryland*

-- Huntingtown High School, 4125 Solomons Island Rd. (Route 2/4), Huntingtown

-- Southern Middle School, 9615 H G Trueman Rd., Lusby

-- Calvert High School, 520 Fox Run Blvd., Prince Frederick 

*Delaware*

Beacon Middle School
19482 John J. Williams Highway
Lewes, DE

Indian River H. S.
29772 Armory Road
Dagsboro, DE
(Pets Accepted)

*New Jersey*

OCEAN COUNTY

BRACKMAN MIDDLE SCHOOL, 550 Barnegat Blvd. N., Barnegat, will be operating as a Red Cross shelter for Barnegat and Ocean Township residents. If needed, local elementary schools will also open as shelters.

POINT PLEASANT BORO HIGH SCHOOL on Laura Herbert Drive will as an emergency shelter at noon on Saturday.

LACEY UNITED METHODIST CHURCH, 203 Lacey Rd., Forked River. (609) 693-5222. Opening tentatively at 6 p.m., Friday, unless they hear otherwise from the Red Cross.

SOUTHERN REGIONAL HIGH SCHOOL, 90 Cedar Bridge Rd., Manahawkin: Opened at 8 a.m., Friday. Shelter is pet-friendly.

TOMS RIVER NORTH HIGH SCHOOL, 1245 Old Freehold Rd., Toms River. Opened at 8 a.m., Friday. Shelter is pet-friendly.

Ocean County also provides a list of shelters at this address (more specific information is below): http://www.co.ocean.nj.us/EmMgmt/DetailPage.aspx?ID=55.

MONMOUTH COUNTY

WALL HIGH SCHOOL, 1630 18th Ave., will open Friday at 5 p.m. as an emergency shelter, one of three set up in the county.

HOLMDEL HIGH SCHOOL, 36 Crawford’s Corner Rd., Run by the Red Cross beginning at 5 p.m. Friday.

COLTS NECK HIGH SCHOOL: Colts Neck High School, 59 Five Points Rd., run by the Red Cross beginning at 5 p.m. Friday.

LONG BRANCH MIDDLE SCHOOL, 391 Westwood Ave., Long Branch. The shelter will open at 8 a.m. on Saturday morning.

MIDDLESEX COUNTY

CARL SANDBURG MIDDLE SCHOOL
located on Route 516 & off of Route 9 North
WILL BE OPEN ON Saturday,
AUGUST 27, 2011, at 4 p.m.

*New York*

?

---------

Will update as I get more word.  I may be working in the RC Old Bridge shelter...

----------


## Carehn

> Yes of course because NYC is such a bastion of freedom before the hurricane got near it


I was going to respond with a smart ass remark! You SOB beat me to it.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Tornado watches in my area now and the rain of the past two days had pushed the river to it's crest and there are reports of some mild flooding in parts of my town already.

----------


## Tom in NYC

the city's shelters can be found here in case anyone needs them: http://gis.nyc.gov/oem/he/index.htm

for what it's worth, i'm sticking it out in brooklyn heights, just outside the evac. zone.

----------


## Corydoras

Shelters on Cape Cod are opening at 6 p.m. Saturday:
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/08/2...r-information/

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

storm is starting to break up. At this rate I expect a weak category 1 or a strong tropical storm when it passes over Maryland and you folks in New England will just be looking at a weak tropical storm unless it strengthens up here real soon.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

I noticed it coming apart on the left side tonight when I was watching TV and now I doubt there will be a whole lot of reason for concern.  It really is/was a massive storm though.

I think I should consider becoming a behind-the-scenes meteorologist or storm-chaser... haha.  I love storms!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Nice, they gave me off work on Sunday because of this.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Tale of two storms: browse for "jtwc navy" and there are tracking and graphics/satellite photos for Irene. You can also check out the Pacific storm that was heading this way and now is staying west of us, it seems. Stay away from water and watch those tornadoes.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> I noticed it coming apart on the left side tonight when I was watching TV and now I doubt there will be a whole lot of reason for concern.  It really is/was a massive storm though.
> 
> I think I should consider becoming a behind-the-scenes meteorologist or storm-chaser... haha.  I love storms!


You are not alone in your fascination. I really love to study and observe violent weather.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Irene is now a category 1 and still weakening. The pressure is enough for a category 3 still but it is just not staying together well enough for wind speeds to develop to that level. It is now crossing into cooler waters and is quickly running out of time to develop so I don't expect nearly anything like the media was hyping. Those in flood prone areas should still watch out for flooding as even a tropical storm drops a tremendous amount of rain.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I could use some opinions on this - I'm supposed to go to an old friends wedding in Baltimore tomorrow night. That's about a 2hour drive for me. Should I just suck it up and drive through the storm, or should I stay home and just send a gift?


thing to worry about would be flooding. Flash floods can get bad in hurricanes.

----------


## bighairycaveman

This is going to suck.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

> Hello everyone. I'm from Cape May County New Jersey--suppose to evacuate tomorrow morning, but sticking it out.
> 
> Where are you from on the coast? How you are preparing?
> 
> I might not have internet or electricity starting around Saturday at 2pm., but you can bet your ass I won't be waving white flags up at the Government goons in their helicopters.
> 
> -Vol


I know many of the Fire Chiefs in CM County... and have spoken to two of them.
Not to scare you - but get on the NWS website to look at the storm surge maps and how much of the county is covered.

I respect you staying in your home but just please be safe.  A category 1 with the amount of moisture this puppy has, still floods the majority of the entire county.

Cape May, Wildwoods, Stone Harboor, Avalon.... will just be covered in water.    Be careful and best of luck.

----------


## malkusm

It looks like to me it's tracking farther inland than they anticipated. Watching the map, it looks like the center is heading due north which would put it over land for at least a little while....which would mean the Northeast will largely be spared.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> I know many of the Fire Chiefs in CM County... and have spoken to two of them.
> Not to scare you - but get on the NWS website to look at the storm surge maps and how much of the county is covered.
> 
> I respect you staying in your home but just please be safe.  A category 1 with the amount of moisture this puppy has, still floods the majority of the entire county.
> 
> Cape May, Wildwoods, Stone Harboor, Avalon.... will just be covered in water.    Be careful and best of luck.


I'm in Tuckahoe closer to Estell Manor. Hoping the flooding won't be too bad. Thanks for the advice and warning.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> I was going to respond with a smart ass remark! You SOB beat me to it.


Takes one to know one  :collins::collins:

----------


## libertybrewcity

a lovely rain storm in the DC area.

----------


## Jingles

Its actually a Hermancain...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Just started to come down in North Jersey.

----------


## pacelli

Ok, so here in Walter Jones' district in eastern NC, we're dealing with snapped trees, branches all over the road, flooding (one town reporting 7 ft of water- livestock & vehicles lost).   The rain started yesterday afternoon and everything really picked up after midnight when the eye of the storm was about 135 miles away, southeast off the coast.

Around the house here I'm seeing the tops of large trees being snapped off and falling.  Luckily we're out of range of them.

Due to the rotation of the storm, all of our major wind gusts are coming from the North.  

A couple of our shutters are looking pretty shaky and there are some drops of water trickling in around the center of the roof in the attic.  The wind is blowing hard enough that the rain is coming at us sideways, so it is getting under the shingles.  So far we've gotten 12 inches of rain.

The pole with the bat house has been blown down, likely on the electric garden fence.  One of the pear trees snapped in half.

The AC system is down at our regional hospital and one person has been killed in my county after their truck was blown off the road into a tree.  

They're reporting that 2 wastewater plants are down due to power outages and those people are now being told to boil their water.  

I'd post some pictures but don't have the time.  

Other than adding some bolts to the outside shutters, I wouldn't have done anything differently.  I want to encourage folks that are anticipating this storm to not minimize it just because it is a category 1.  Get your asses ready by bringing in or securing anything that you don't want blown away.

One thing that was very odd is that there was a 2 minute period where the wind stopped.  Immediately the hummingbirds came out looking for their nectar feeder.  Sorry fellas.

By the way we had tornadoes touch down across the state last night and this morning, now they are saying that the tornado threat has moved north into Virginia.

----------


## Bruno

Thanks everyone for the updates. Stay safe!

----------


## TexMac

Headed west on hwy 17 in NY.  Big convoys of power company crews headed east.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

Power has flickered twice in the DC area, and the hurricane ain't even there yet

----------


## libertybrewcity

I've heard reports of the Washington DC government handing out free snow cones and cotton candy to keep citizens from thinking unhappy thoughts about hurricanes and flooding.

----------


## matt0611

Starting to get some of the outer rain bands here in southern Massachusetts.

----------


## johnald

Are there any scientists or weather people online that can make sense of this video? Any truth to this? 
http://youtu.be/WKtxWP0haAw

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

Some frat boy just got behind a Weather Channel reporter in Virginia Beach and mooned the entire US LOL.  

It must be rush week ha ha ha

----------


## TER

> Are there any scientists or weather people online that can make sense of this video? Any truth to this? 
> http://youtu.be/WKtxWP0haAw


So, is this claim of HAARP supposed to weaken the storm, strengthen the storm, or change its direction?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Are there any scientists or weather people online that can make sense of this video? Any truth to this? 
> http://youtu.be/WKtxWP0haAw


this could be a problem with the radar in that particular location.

----------


## TER

I'm reading blogs and comments on the blogs stating this Hurricane is weakening and winds have been maxing out at 33 mph compared to the NOAA's report of 85 mph max sustained winds.  Also, interestingly, people are starting to wonder about the subways being completely closed down for this storm and conspiracies are starting to circulate about it, namely, that if there is a subway 'terrorist' attack in the near future, remember how the subways were closed down for many hours, not unlike what happened in the WTC just days before Sept. 11th.  I know, I know, tin foil stuff at this point, but things which we should have out there in the open nonetheless.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Are there any scientists or weather people online that can make sense of this video? Any truth to this? 
> http://youtu.be/WKtxWP0haAw


watched the whole video....  funny he predicts that "severe" weather will hit Raleigh within 24 to 48 hours...  there's a friggin hurricane pushing weather that direction.  how quaint.

i'm not buying the HAARP rings theory.  radar, from what i understand about it, can have glitches in the data.  it happens all the time in my area.... "ground clutter" signature pops up for one swipe and then is gone for the next.

http://www.letxa.com/anomalyintro.php

----------


## justatrey

> I'm reading blogs and comments on the blogs stating this Hurricane is weakening and winds have been maxing out at 33 mph compared to the NOAA's report of 85 mph max sustained winds.  Also, interestingly, people are starting to wonder about the subways being completely closed down for this storm and conspiracies are starting to circulate about it, namely, that if there is a subway 'terrorist' attack in the near future, remember how the subways were closed down for many hours, not unlike what happened in the WTC just days before Sept. 11th.  I know, I know, tin foil stuff at this point, but things which we should have out there in the open nonetheless.


Think I read the same thing too - link from Drudge:

Scientist mocks: Phony 'Hurricane' Coming On Shore With 33 MPH Winds...
http://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/2...-33-mph-winds/

I have a hurricane "warning" here in the philly suburbs. I'm starting to think this is a big joke.

----------


## LisaNY

This is RIDICULOUS, I can't believe they are locking down the whole tri-state area over a category 1 storm!  Hurricane Floyd came through here in 99 at cat 2 and there was none of this hysteria at all - We had some flooding but our local emergency crews took care of everything without shutting down bridges and highways and all the public transportation!  Uggh, there were so many panicked tards yesterday at the port authority it took me an extra hour to get out of the city.

----------


## malkusm

> Think I read the same thing too - link from Drudge:
> 
> Scientist mocks: Phony 'Hurricane' Coming On Shore With 33 MPH Winds...
> http://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/2...-33-mph-winds/
> 
> I have a hurricane "warning" here in the philly suburbs. I'm starting to think this is a big joke.


The radius in a Category 1 hurricane where the hurricane-force winds are, is approximately 5 miles or so. This storm is traveling at approximately 20 MPH, which means that there is about a 20-30 minute window where any given area would be affected by hurricane-force winds, and only if the center passed directly over them. Color me unimpressed by a guy who took a bunch of screenshots of weather.com who says that the hurricane is a hoax. I think I'll trust the satellite and radar imagery, myself - and the guy reporting live from the scene.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Getting the rhythmic whooooooosh......whoooooooosh......whoooooosh.... from the rainbands here 30 min north north east of Raleigh.  Power been flickering off and then back on the last 14 hours.  wind pretty mild even if the gusts are disconcerting.  Wind gets worse than this in a medium to bad thunderstorm.  Only real worry here is if it spawns a tornado.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Think I read the same thing too - link from Drudge:
> 
> Scientist mocks: Phony 'Hurricane' Coming On Shore With 33 MPH Winds...
> http://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/2...-33-mph-winds/
> 
> I have a hurricane "warning" here in the philly suburbs. I'm starting to think this is a big joke.


SNORT!  We're getting 35mph gusts here, 170 miles away.  This 'scientist' should be mocked himself.  Oh, and if he thinks 2 dead and 100's of thousands without power comes from 33mph winds, then he's clearly delusional.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ok, so here in Walter Jones' district in eastern NC, we're dealing with snapped trees, branches all over the road, flooding (one town reporting 7 ft of water- livestock & vehicles lost).   The rain started yesterday afternoon and everything really picked up after midnight when the eye of the storm was about 135 miles away, southeast off the coast.
> 
> Around the house here I'm seeing the tops of large trees being snapped off and falling.  Luckily we're out of range of them.
> 
> Due to the rotation of the storm, all of our major wind gusts are coming from the North.  
> 
> A couple of our shutters are looking pretty shaky and there are some drops of water trickling in around the center of the roof in the attic.  The wind is blowing hard enough that the rain is coming at us sideways, so it is getting under the shingles.  So far we've gotten 12 inches of rain.
> 
> The pole with the bat house has been blown down, likely on the electric garden fence.  One of the pear trees snapped in half.
> ...


PACELLI!  DUDE!  You going to the Walter Jones / Ron Paul "Restoring Liberty" event in Greenville October 7th?  I'll be there!

----------


## free.alive

It's amazing. I live in Baton Rouge, but I get caught in a hurricane visiting family in New Jersey. I'm in Salem County right now, VoluntaryAmerican. They've evacuated parts of the county by the Delaware Baty. Be safe out there at the Shore!

----------


## StudentForPaul08

I am in a Philly suburb (Delaware county) and it's insane. I don't think it will be that bad at all. We are making the best of it and having a Hurricane party.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

bulk of the storm is not quite to my location yet but so far it has been a real yawner. I am thinking about going fishing.

----------


## free.alive

Haha! My family are all paranoid, but I'm game for a hurricane party. Btw, I was the first delivery driver at the Pat's Pizza on Township Line and Burmont Rd. I liked your town when I worked there.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Death toll in NC is up to three people.  Storm is weakening, but for those three and their families I doubt this is a yawner.

----------


## free.alive

It's all calm at the Philadelphia airport where I'm sitting right now. Just a little rain.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> Death toll in NC is up to three people.  Storm is weakening, but for those three and their families I doubt this is a yawner.


No, not for them but the general feeling I am geeting from others around here is that the media blew this way out of proportion for the entire Eastern Seaboard. While I am certainly glad that the damage and death toll has not been any higher I also pause for concern because getting people hyped up like this will only serve to backfire if a much more powerful storm takes the same path. Nobody is going to take it as seriously as they should.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> No, not for them but the general feeling I am geeting from others around here is that the media blew this way out of proportion for the entire Eastern Seaboard. While I am certainly glad that the damage and death toll has not been any higher I also pause for concern because getting people hyped up like this will only serve to backfire if a much more powerful storm takes the same path. Nobody is going to take it as seriously as they should.


That's true enough, the boy who cried wolf syndrome.  Let's just avoid making light of something that has actually killed people and probably left thousands homeless for the foreseeable future.  By the time it gets up north it won't be a big deal, but to the NC coast it surely was big enough.

----------


## Nickwanz

> Some frat boy just got behind a Weather Channel reporter in Virginia Beach and mooned the entire US LOL.  
> 
> It must be rush week ha ha ha


Nah, thats just the average crowd of hampton roads jackasses!

Its gettin a little windy here now. hope my Bimmer and camper make it okay!

----------


## kazmlsj

> Idk what to think  MSM is getting pretty crazy up here in Upstate NY.  They were dumping buckets of water on a weatherman and talking about building arcs.  What a circus.


How far Upstate? I was born and raised in Syracuse.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> That's true enough, the boy who cried wolf syndrome.  Let's just avoid making light of something that has actually killed people and probably left thousands homeless for the foreseeable future.  By the time it gets up north it won't be a big deal, but to the NC coast it surely was big enough.


I'm sorry if you took my other comment as making light of the situation. I was not intending to express a lack of care or concern for those who have felt the impact. In my town we still have a very real threat of flooding so I do understand that there is still a very real concern here. I just wish the media would not overhype this stuff. So if you (or anyone) took offense to my saying it was "a yawner" a sincerely apologize.

----------


## jacque

Check this out.  Phill4paul started this thread.  This could be a real help for RP.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ral-government.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

This is like natural selection for voters.  While the intelligent Ron Paul supporters will survive, their sheeple counterparts will die off.  I know it's cruel, but nature is a cruel thing.  Here's to apocalypse 2011.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

There's over 90 shelters open in NYC... looking for EMT's/Nurses/Mental Health Professionals/Other RC-trained personnel.

----------


## Roxi

Why are they shutting down all mass transit in NYC?

----------


## Revolution9

> Why are they shutting down all mass transit in NYC?


Because the surge may flood the subways.

HTH
Rev9

----------


## TexMac

Even if the surge doesn't flood the subways, the pumps won't be able to keep up with the massive rain.  The subway is pumped out 24/7 all the time.  This storm will overwhelm the capacity of the pumps.

----------


## TexMac

> How far Upstate? I was born and raised in Syracuse.


I'm about an hour or so SW of Syracuse in the Fingerlakes right now and it's just cloudy.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Why are they shutting down all mass transit in NYC?


 Because they are overreacting to remind us "WHY WE NEED THEM". Lol

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> Haha! My family are all paranoid, but I'm game for a hurricane party. Btw, I was the first delivery driver at the Pat's Pizza on Township Line and Burmont Rd. I liked your town when I worked there.


Omfg I live right off of Township line. LOL!

----------


## Zarn Solen

I arrived in SC from NJ... I hit the storm at about VA and NC, but I was able to avoid getting too close to the eye.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm sorry if you took my other comment as making light of the situation. I was not intending to express a lack of care or concern for those who have felt the impact. In my town we still have a very real threat of flooding so I do understand that there is still a very real concern here. I just wish the media would not overhype this stuff. So if you (or anyone) took offense to my saying it was "a yawner" a sincerely apologize.


No worries, I got it, but I'm also concerned with how we are perceived by people finding Ron Paul and examining this issue in particular.  Perception is everything in politics.  we had ron Paul people ready and staged ahead of time before the hurricane to go east and render aid.  That's a very real project started by one of our own.  That's what newcomers should be seeing.

----------


## brandon

> It's all calm at the Philadelphia airport where I'm sitting right now. Just a little rain.


Ouch sucks to be stuck at the airport right now. Are you waiting for a flight?


Philly suburbs are mostly calm now. Been raining for several hours steady but it's not a downpour or anything.

----------


## MelissaCato

Why did that guy being interviewed on the Weather Channel just say they had mandatory evacuations on the east coast (fine I understand that) but why did he say he ordered heavy police to patrol the evacuated places ?

Like the Police will be safe wondering around.

----------


## orenbus



----------


## ihsv

We went through Hurricane Gloria back in '85.  The funny thing was, we moved from Florida the year before to Connecticut to (in part) avoid hurricanes.  The first year we were there we got nailed.  Gloria was a C2 when it hit landfall; definitely stronger than Irene.  We were out of power for three days, had lots of trees/branches to clean up, but in the end we weathered it just fine.   My older brother (he was 18 at the time) actually slept through it

----------


## brandon

This hurricane is a huge let down. We have had 3-4  stronger storms than this just in this summer.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> Weather Channel Mooning Video


I watched that LIVE when it happened and I nearly fell out of my chair. It was HILARIOUS!

----------


## Johnnymac

I'm in central ma and I'm in an extreme weather warning zone in central MA and also a Wide Spread Damage zone but i don't think its going to be as bad as they are putting it out to be, but i guess because of recent rains there is a high chance of flooding thank god there is a moat (sewer drain path) going down behind my house but we shall  see how long that lasts lol anyways god speed to all

----------


## rajibo

Here was my street at 10:30PM.  Some poor sap tried to drive through a makeshift pond.  He failed.

----------


## libertybrewcity

just came back from downtown DC. Winds were blowing trees around. it was a downpour and getting worse. subways were still working though.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Baltimore area is a mega let down....  Was kinda looking forward to the extreme weather and that strip poker game by candle light during the Hurricane party...

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Seriously what is the big deal about the hurricane?

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> Here was my street at 10:30PM.  Some poor sap tried to drive through a makeshift pond.  He failed.


I hope your place isn't flooded?!

----------


## brandon

The flooding is starting here in Lansdale PA. The drainage system is totally backed up now. My street has turned into a rapidly flowing river...about 8 inches deep so far.


We still have power and there isn't much wind. If we lose power I'm positive my basement and possibly the bottom floor of my house will flood within a couple hours.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I live on a hill - the storm has been light.  TOTAL YAWN!

Some hurricane...

----------


## Carehn

So far its calm and kinda hot out. May go for a midnight walk. I think there was a slight breeze earlier. Could have been the hurricane. Idaho has always had light hurricanes.

----------


## Lafayette

*Tinfoil Hat Warning*

So 100's of thousands of New Yorkers have had to leave, subways are down, curfews in place, etc.

Whos watching the gold reserves at the NY FED?

----------


## Razmear

> *Tinfoil Hat Warning*
> 
> So 100's of thousands of New Yorkers have had to leave, subways are down, curfews in place, etc.
> 
> Whos watching the gold reserves at the NY FED?


And how many IT departments are out of town for the NYSE and Wall Street companies? 
Anon could have a fun weekend if they chose to.

----------


## fearthereaperx

Mayor bloomberg caught escaping category 0 hurricane

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Yawn - little bit of rain, little bit of wind - totally boring!

Some "hurricane"...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Well, I guess I am not one of the lucky ones bitching about not having any action...

Water is flooding my home.  The river has crested.  It's coming in quicker than we can pump out.  I live on a hill on the side of a park, and the park is by the river... the river has completely flooded the park and is up to our fence.  Road outside is completely flooded.  Expecting to be up all night.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

My sympathies to all of you dealing with flooding issues. My town had a quick rush of water but it looks like the drainage systems are handling it ok. So far there has been little wind to speak of (which is strange since other local areas have reportedly been battered) where I am but there is still a steady rain. I am just crossing my fingers that the drainage systems don't back up or get clogged.

----------


## brandon

> The flooding is starting here in Lansdale PA. The drainage system is totally backed up now. My street has turned into a rapidly flowing river...about 8 inches deep so far.
> 
> 
> We still have power and there isn't much wind. If we lose power I'm positive my basement and possibly the bottom floor of my house will flood within a couple hours.


Within about 10 minutes of this post our drainage system caught up and the minor floods cleared. This whole thing has been pretty insignificant so far. They say the worst is yet to come, but from looking at the radar it seems to be about 75% past us already.

At the risk of eating my words in the morning, this seems to be nothing more than media hype.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I was totally expecting a blackout before now...
Irene has been a total disappointment.  Some "hurricane"

----------


## kah13176

> Yawn - little bit of rain, little bit of wind - totally boring!
> 
> Some "hurricane"...


She just didn't get as wet as all the guys on TV said she would.  Total let down, for sure.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Knocked the power out over here. Wind is off and on but defitely feisty. Hearing all kinds of weird noises.

----------


## S.Shorland

I heard on British radio an hour or two ago that there was no low tide in New York harbour.The water was 3 metres higher than normal.It also mentioned that 4 people had died in one of the Carolinas.Two traffic accidents (one in which the power outage caused the traffic lights to fail that led to the crash).One poor devil had a tree fall on his house and the fourth had a heart attack while boarding up.I don't know if Ron should cancel his appearance or not,really.Maybe he could say 'today is not the day for politics and I leave the show to Mr.X (the FEMA chap).' I don't know.It will be interesting whichever way it goes because it's obviously a setup.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

My grandparent's basement is flooded around 4 inches.  The sewage system is overflowing through their toilet.  Crap (literally) everywhere.  Had to shove my hand in their toilet to clog it.  

This is a nightmare.  Anyone not going through this, is freakin' lucky.  Come on over here...

----------


## growburn13

> My grandparent's basement is flooded around 4 inches.  The sewage system is overflowing through their toilet.  Crap (literally) everywhere.  Had to shove my hand in their toilet to clog it.  
> 
> This is a nightmare.  Anyone not going through this, is freakin' lucky.  Come on over here...


My sympathies. I feel your pain and can certainly relate to your situation.

----------


## Esoteric

> My grandparent's basement is flooded around 4 inches.  The sewage system is overflowing through their toilet.  Crap (literally) everywhere.  Had to shove my hand in their toilet to clog it.  
> 
> This is a nightmare.  Anyone not going through this, is freakin' lucky.  Come on over here...


lol, i just saw your facebook status saying the same thing

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

looks like the waters in my town are rising again but still no immediate danger thankfully.

----------


## BamaAla

I feel for yall. We just went through a disaster of our own, and I know how trying it can be. I hope everything plays out in the best possible scenario for our members in the wake of Irene.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Looks like the storm has shifted a bit and is headed directly for NYC. So for our members in the city, please be careful and remember there is no shame in getting out of the way of rushing water. It is really eerie to see live shots of Times Square and it is totally empty. Not even a car to be found.

----------


## lucky_bg

> My grandparent's basement is flooded around 4 inches.  The sewage system is overflowing through their toilet.  Crap (literally) everywhere.  Had to shove my hand in their toilet to clog it.  
> 
> This is a nightmare.  Anyone not going through this, is freakin' lucky.  Come on over here...


come on, don't be a baby. what is one hand down the toilet. you still have other one...

----------


## S.Shorland

Good luck to all

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Middle/East/Southern long island seems ok. A few power lines down, some branches, but my house still has power, satellite TV is working and the phones and net are up. Lucky I guess.

----------


## devil21

Yep, a big nothing.

----------


## TexMac

625,000 without power in CT.  The street our building is on is completely submerged.  High tide right now.  Deep water 1/2 mile inland in Fairfield and Stamford.

----------


## devil21

Next step:

Greatly inflated damage numbers from the federal government to justify all the involvement.  Janet Napolitano will claim to have destroyed the storm by herself and the American people should give her a pay raise.  We're from the government and we're here to help.

----------


## brandon

> Next step:
> 
> Greatly inflated damage numbers from the federal government to justify all the involvement.  Janet Napolitano will claim to have destroyed the storm by herself and the American people should give her a pay raise.  We're from the government and we're here to help.


Yep, exactly. They're already trying to do this and it's just laughable. They're including people who died in car crashes and even someone who died of a heart attack while boarding up his windows in the measly "death toll"

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow



----------


## johnald

> 


lol!

----------


## PreDeadMan

::yawns:: so when is the hurricaine coming? all there are on my block are twigs on the ground maybe some small tree branches and a neighbor's tree cracked and fell this was a huge let down next time don't overhype it! damn weather people they get paid to make assumptions.

----------


## devil21

So now Im reading that the Feds are going to dole out US taxpayer money to reimburse the states for nearly all damage and preparation related costs!  BILLIONS!

Somebody take away their credit card before we crash and burn in spectacular fashion.

note:  Midwest spring flooding resulted in exactly zero federal damage subsidy dollars.  NYC and other liberal meccas are hit with a minor tropical storm and the nation's Treasury is flung wide open to them.   Stinky.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So now Im reading that the Feds are going to dole out US taxpayer money to reimburse the states for nearly all damage and preparation related costs!  BILLIONS!
> 
> Somebody take away their credit card before we crash and burn in spectacular fashion.
> 
> note:  Midwest spring flooding resulted in exactly zero federal damage subsidy dollars.  NYC and other liberal meccas are hit with a minor tropical storm and the nation's Treasury is flung wide open to them.   Stinky.


I know, right?  I hear Obama really wants to win NC again this time...

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Fox news reporter gets covered in raw sewage/toxic waste as he covers Washington D.C. storms

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-...-foam-20110827

----------


## CaptainAmerica

http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-...-foam-20110827

Reporter engulfed with sewage ,confuses it with sea foam and stands in it while it blasts him in the face.

----------


## Tinnuhana

So how is nirvicalpa doing? That situation seemed unpleasant. Wonder how Peter Schiff's place did. I have friends in Stamford, and there's lots of flooding there. Haven't gotten an email from Nashua, NH yet about how the houses came through the storm.
Here, the typhoon decided to track west through Taiwan into China, so were are not getting anything (the one out east is heading for mainland Japan).
Make sure to help your neighbors with clean-up...good way to get extra fire wood.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-...-foam-20110827
> 
> Reporter engulfed with sewage ,confuses it with sea foam and stands in it while it blasts him in the face.


I'm sorry, this is really wrong of me and I shouldn't, but I am LMAO for real...

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> I'm sorry, this is really wrong of me and I shouldn't, but I am LMAO for real...


 Did you see the part where he said "its sandy texture " LOL how stupid can reporters get?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Did you see the part where he said "its sandy texture " LOL how stupid can reporters get?


Yeah I saw that.  BWAHAHA!!  Wallowing in shyt and describing the experience in minute detail!  Journalism appropos. . Dude's bathing in santorum!

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

My God.... I live not far from where that reporter got covered in that and having formerly worked for a sanitation company... I can tell you first hand that it was certainly NOt seafoam but was... ugh

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> My God.... I live not far from where that reporter got covered in that and having formerly worked for a sanitation company... I can tell you first hand that it was certainly NOt seafoam but was... ugh


 Well the reporter and the news station were certainly ignorant. In city floods the biggest danger is raw sewage and deadly bacteria

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Everything receded, thank God, but at least 50% of the cars on my street are totaled, as water was up to the hoods and more (none of ours).  We are under a boil advisory, but we are dry.

I'll try to post pictures tomorrow.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Everything receded, thank God, but at least 50% of the cars on my street are totaled, as water was up to the hoods and more (none of ours).  We are under a boil advisory, but we are dry.
> 
> I'll try to post pictures tomorrow.


 If you see people wake boarding do some reporting and catch the police while the arrests take place

----------


## brandon

> Fox news reporter gets covered in raw sewage/toxic waste as he covers Washington D.C. storms
> 
> http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/fox-...-foam-20110827


oh my god that was almost unwatchable.

----------


## bobbyw24

So apparently its natural disaster week here on the east coast, but unlike with the freak earthquake, at least we had warning for Hurricane Irene. 




Which of course, meant that the DC area went into apocalypse-style panic mode.

Not that this surprised anyone, because the DC area does that at least twice a week whenever rain, snow, ice, hurricanes, tsunamis, elections, or Glenn Beck rallies are predicted. (Which is understandable in the case of Glenn Beck rallies. Whenever one of those is in the forecast, I tend to start hoarding toilet paper, canned goods, Stila cosmetics, Harry Potter books, and shotgun shells in anticipation of the impending insanity. I strongly urge you to do the same.)

I actually got a notice from my apartment complex on Friday warning all residents to bring in any balcony furniture, put masking tape across windows and glass doors, don an aluminum foil hat to prevent the government from reading your thoughts, and stock up on canned goods, bottled water and flashlights in anticipation of Irene.

Oh, and it also said that the pool would be closed Saturday and Sunday.

Which really pissed me off because yesterday was gorgeous and what better workout is there than swimming in a pool full of hurricane-wind induced waves?

*http://saraegoodman.blogspot.com/201...ara*ndipity%29*

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> oh my god that was almost unwatchable.


It was _FROTHY_

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Did you see the part where he said "its sandy texture " LOL how stupid can reporters get?


*gag*

----------


## MelissaWV

Oh Irene, Irene, Irene.

I flew to Puerto Rico Monday for a long-planned vacation.  Between Orlando and San Juan, Irene nomnomnom'd on our plane to the point that I am fairly sure several people left the flight far more religious.  It's never good when you see a few small pieces of the wing cartwheel off into the clouds.  My niece and nephew, of course, said "WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" all through the turbulence as beverages and luggage rolled down the aisle.  Fun!  As we are coming in for landing, we finally see the beautiful lights of the city... and a huge grid section just claps out.  Once we land, we are told that many runways are without power or impassable, so all the planes are waiting in line to be directed by those guys with glowsticks to a gate.  

Our original resort was pretty much destroyed.  There was no power, no water, and the road was flooded anyhow so all of that other stuff was moot.  My dad (who'd gotten there ahead of time and rode out the storm on the island) had arranged for us to stay at what I'm sure is usually a charming hotel, but the fact it had power and water made it Heaven.  We tried to go into Old San Juan, but almost everything was closed and it started to pour down rain.  We went to a mall to wander around (it had power and food and was at least NOT the hotel) and it was overcrowded to bursting, and we were on the third floor when we had an itty bitty earthquake of some sort that made the whole place hop for a bit.  I probably would not have noticed except for the leftover sensations from the plane.  

It was a day or two into all of this that the water went out.  It did not take very long for every public bathroom to become a nightmare of overflowing... you get the idea.  If you don't, see the video other folks posted   Hotel toilets in that place cannot be forced to flush.  They operate strictly on pressure which was not there at the time.  The toilets remained unflushed for maybe 10 hours, and I largely remained in my room.  The air conditioners work based on water, too, so that began to fail and finally sputter out.  Irene's rainbands continued to give us the finger throughout this time, clouding the skies and dropping buckets of rain on top of already flooded streets.

Irene did, eventually, leave us alone.  It was clear and just hot enough and we got to swim and look at the fish and do all the things we had gone to the island to do (for one day).  

There were numerous other misadventures on my little trip, but those were the Irene-related ones.  

The island suffered a large number of mudslides that damaged homes and buildings, and the flooding was unreal.  I'm not sure anyone on the mainland even heard about it as usual.

----------


## devil21

Puerto Rico is much nicer in January

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> *gag*


 LMAO and the news station began asking him about it so ignorantly. Sometimes I wonder how such ignorant people get such high paying jobs.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Pictures of the flooding from Linden, NJ:


The park I live infront of.  The river breached, and the water in the park was around 3ft.


In front of my house, at its deepest around 2-3ft.  Couple of cars were parked across the street and were totaled.


Creek overflowed into the park, and the banks are around 10-12ft.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

It's ok Katia is about to become a major hurricane. So we'll have another one to look forward to!

----------


## ItsTime

My town faired well. The surrounding area though omg. Major high ways completely washed out in many areas. Vermont got smashed. You can not get from Killington to Rutland right now. People are stranded everywhere.

----------


## Vessol

Posting from a friends house. Hurricane Irene hit us pretty hard. No power, and we're not estimated to get it back until Sept. 3rd, and then it will be pushed back some more. Good half dozen trees in my yard, one of our cars was badly damaged. No water, we're under boil orders, so kind of missing not having a shower.
Mainly worried about my mother who is 50. She hasn't slept at all, constantly it throwing up and hardly eating. We have no money for a hotel, so that's not much of an option. 
Been working 12-14 days at my gas station for past couple days, which is the only store open in Pamlico county still, running off generators. Constant half mile long lines, everything sold off the shelves. It's disappointing how underreported things are in Pamlico. Good number of people are still missing when the lowlands were flooded, a lot of people are trapped in their houses still in flood waters.

Even though it was a weak hurricane, it was 10 hours of sustained winds that caused the worst tree damage that anyone here has seen. It was my first hurricane, but from what I am told by everyone here, it's the worst they've ever seen.

But, I'm thankful that all the armchair weather men can sit in their air-conditioned computer rooms and comment about how disappointing the hurricane was and how it was "nothing" and "not a big deal at all".




> PACELLI!  DUDE!  You going to the Walter Jones / Ron Paul "Restoring Liberty" event in Greenville October 7th?  I'll be there!


PM details of this please, Gunny. I'd be interested in going possibly as well.

----------


## tremendoustie

> It's ok Katia is about to become a major hurricane. So we'll have another one to look forward to!


I heard a high pressure front coming from the west is likely to push it out to sea.

----------


## devil21

> .
> 
> But, I'm thankful that all the armchair weather men can sit in their air-conditioned computer rooms and comment about how disappointing the hurricane was and how it was "nothing" and "not a big deal at all".


Probably directed at me so Ill take a moment to respond.  Very coastal areas always gets flooding during hurricanes.  You know this so why live there?  Reminds me of RP's comments about flood insurance.  The rest of the coast was barely even affected other than a little wind and rain.  Sure, your particular area got a good kick but don't act like the 2000 miles of coast line, that was frenzied over this storm, is only your area.  Sorry for you, hope it clears up quickly.  On the whole, the storm was a big nothing, whether any particular person was more affected than others.

----------


## Bruno

> Posting from a friends house. Hurricane Irene hit us pretty hard. No power, and we're not estimated to get it back until Sept. 3rd, and then it will be pushed back some more. Good half dozen trees in my yard, one of our cars was badly damaged. No water, we're under boil orders, so kind of missing not having a shower.
> Mainly worried about my mother who is 50. She hasn't slept at all, constantly it throwing up and hardly eating. We have no money for a hotel, so that's not much of an option. 
> Been working 12-14 days at my gas station for past couple days, which is the only store open in Pamlico county still, running off generators. Constant half mile long lines, everything sold off the shelves. It's disappointing how underreported things are in Pamlico. Good number of people are still missing when the lowlands were flooded, a lot of people are trapped in their houses still in flood waters.
> 
> Even though it was a weak hurricane, it was 10 hours of sustained winds that caused the worst tree damage that anyone here has seen. It was my first hurricane, but from what I am told by everyone here, it's the worst they've ever seen.
> 
> But, I'm thankful that all the armchair weather men can sit in their air-conditioned computer rooms and comment about how disappointing the hurricane was and how it was "nothing" and "not a big deal at all".
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your mother is better soon, your power is back on shortly, and you can begin to recover from the storm damage.  Take care.

----------


## jacque

Vessol,

I am so sorry to hear about your devastation.  I can feel for you.  When Fran came, I was without electricity for 21 days.  I hated being at someone's house.  People who have not been through it just don't understand.  I don't live on the coast and neither did the people in Raleigh when Fran hit.  Take care of your mother.  Family is very important.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Just when I thought I had seen everything about Hurricane Irene...spiderman shows up and gives an interview.

----------

